# Canon Professional Services (CPS) in the US - worth it?



## acoll123 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have been a silver member for a while now and just got a card in the mail from CPS. They are offering a third free Clean and Check (usually only 2) if I upgrade my status to Gold in the month of October. I have never used the Clean and Check before but have been thinking about sending my bodies in (5D II and 7D) for good measure - I use at least one of them everyday and I also have 6 "L" lenses. I do have insurance but with a high deductible. My question is, is CPS worth it?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 20, 2011)

They sent out a e-mail a couple of weeks ago as well. I am going to upgrade, 30% off repairs, plus the other goodies make it worthwhile.

Make sure all your equipment is registered. otherwise, its not covered.


----------

